# Blinkers not automatically turning off ?



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sometimes the mechanism breaks(its plastic) happened to me on my Malibu a few years back. Just take it to the dealer and have them fix it! Warranty mane!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

leematthews20XI said:


> Is this an issue for anyone else? After making a turn my blinkers won't turn off automatically. They used to, but now they won't. Not sure if I accidentally hit something..


leematthews20XI,
Your blinkers should automatically turn off after making a turn. I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them fix this issue for you. If you have any further questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

iCruze2 said:


> Sometimes the mechanism breaks(its plastic) happened to me on my Malibu a few years back. Just take it to the dealer and have them fix it! Warranty mane!!!


this is accurate. There's a small plastic tab that is prone to breaking, especially if you ever hold the stalk while it tries to disable. Take it to the dealer, quick fix if they have one in stock


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

I had this happen on my 2012 LTZ RS about 3 weeks after I got the car. You need to take it in just like I did. The switch is broken. When I made left hand turns, mine wasn't shutting off.


----------

